
Securing the .edu top-level domain with DNSSEC - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2009/09/securing-the-edu-top-level-domain-with-dnssec.ars
======
puredemo
Sounds great and the sooner the better.

Are there any downsides to this?

~~~
tptacek
Yes. DNSSEC is a debacle.

